# Float Report 5-4-13



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

*Disclaimer*: My wife hijacked my computer and typed the report from her perspective and from what I told her about the float, hilarious.

"Did about 8 miles on the river yesterday. Got up at 5:30 am which distributed my wife. I was slamming cabinets. And using the ice machine, which makes a horrible grinding sound. Once I finally packet the car, I headed to McDonalds to fill my belly with an egg mcmuffin. yummm tasty! 

Once I launched onto the river it started as a cold day, but luckily i had my camo jacket to keep me warm. It was a good fishy day, I caught about 11 fishes totally. I would have to say it was a one of kind day because as i was paddling down the river there were people camping out in tents sleeping...very odd. I have never seen anything like it. 

as my day ended, my amazing wife had to come get my car and bring it to the take out spot. well we had a bit of a miscommunication and as she went to get the car I was impatient and launched back onto the river...well let's just say that did not go over well. But all in all 11 fish ain't bad!"

Some of the new camera pics taken from the bow of the kayak make it look like I'm sitting on the water. lol


*New Camera*










*
Fat Spinnerbait Smallie*










*Smallest 0f 3 Rock Bass*









*
Largemouth on 4" Tube*










*FireTirger Jerkbait Toad*










*Eyes bigger than his stomach*


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

dang man, those are some QUALITY fish!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Some of the new camera pics taken from the bow of the kayak make it look like I'm sitting on the water.


That was a very funny report to read from her perspective, and you sure did look like you were walking on water, Mr. SMBJesus! At least she wasn't a total girly-girl and talk about those "icky" "slimy" fish.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

IGbullshark said:


> dang man, those are some QUALITY fish!


Thanks!

I pulled the rock bass off an exposed rock point while floating the current, when I hooked up I let the anchor out. It had some great color but the flash drowned it all out. After a quick pic and release I brought the spinnerbait back through the same point and the fat smallie hammered it hard and they gave a real good fight, it took awhile to bring him in he pulled like a Mac truck going down hill. The pic don't show it well but it was a real porked up fish felt goodin heavy. Rock bass can be real ambitious and I think it beat the smallmouth to the spinnerbait on the 1st pass. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice camera mount for the bow of the yak! What is the camera and what mount are you using with it? 

Looks like a good day on the water. Nice job!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

montagc said:


> Lol! Love the perspective change. Nice fish, especially that rock bass.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks, my wife cracked me up by hijacking my post like that. 

I wish I would of took a pic of the other two rock bass both were bigger than the one in the pic the other two hit on a tubes but the one in the pic creamed a very large white double willow spinnerbait gaining him much respect from my camera. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice fish! Looks like another productive day for you. And nice report from the wife's perspective. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

lol - this was pretty amusing. nice lookin' catch at that


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Ssoooo, what kind of camera is that? I've been in the hunt as of late.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Dude that's awesome. Im trying to get permission from the wife to buy a kayak. I live right on the mad river and have never fished it. She thinks im to big for a kayak, and dont have enough experience. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Lostleader said:


> Dude that's awesome. Im trying to get permission from the wife to buy a kayak. I live right on the mad river and have never fished it. She thinks im to big for a kayak, and dont have enough experience.


Not sure your size but they make kayaks that will accommodate anyone's size and shape. I'm 5'8" and in my Coosa I only use the very last foot peg closest to me meaning there's plenty of room for someone else that's a larger build and that boat is just about 11' long. Jackson makes bigger on the Cuda which should fit anyone's size. 

You living on the Mad River!!! Man you're missin out big time!!! Get yourself a yak you won regret it!!




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

I am 6'4" 250. Is there a place I can go test kayaks out? I dont want to just buy ome from a big box store. I also need something I can haul in my truck.

Yeah im on the mad river just south of Springfield.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Lostleader said:


> I am 6'4" 250. Is there a place I can go test kayaks out? I dont want to just buy ome from a big box store. I also need something I can haul in my truck.
> 
> Yeah im on the mad river just south of Springfield.


Sure thing check out GMO in Miamisburg: http://www.greatmiamioutfitters.com/home.php

Also, take a look at Whitewater Warehouse in Dayton (Not to be confused with the prestigious OGF member "Warehouse" also known as "The Big Fish Special") they carry different line ups of kayaks as well and are just as helpful as the folks in Miamisburg. http://www.kayakdayton.com/

Both stores are local and worth a visit. 

Just a word of advise though . . . COOSA!! 






Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Great report and quality fish. Your report from your wife's perspective is priceless!! I'm sure my and everyone else's wife feels her pain!

The Coosa is top on my list for a kayak going off of extensive internet/youtube research. Any regrets with that choice?


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Oops, Looks like you answered the Coosa question.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Good lookin out. I will be looking into it soon. I think I had a fire set in me yesterday after fishing the GMR. It was like a while new world opened up.

I get something bought you'll have to come show me how to get it done.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Tackle-addict said:


> Great report and quality fish. Your report from your wife's perspective is priceless!! I'm sure my and everyone else's wife feels her pain!
> 
> The Coosa is top on my list for a kayak going off of extensive internet/youtube research. Any regrets with that choice?


Yeah, I thought most our gf/spouses would appreciate that to the fullest. 

Great choice with the Coosa . . only regret is that I only have one of them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> (Not to be confused with the prestigious OGF member "Warehouse"


Haven't you heard? The infamous "WAREHOUSE" pulled a Prince and is now known as "HOUSE" (formerly known as WAREHOUSE). Rumor had it that he tried to be known as only a strange symbol but the Mods wouldn't allow it.
Rumor also has it that he is currently nearing the wrap up of his much anticipated autobiography ," Adventures from the Water, Tales of a Clown Posse". 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> Sure thing check out GMO in Miamisburg: http://www.greatmiamioutfitters.com/home.php
> 
> Also, take a look at Whitewater Warehouse in Dayton (Not to be confused with the prestigious OGF member "Warehouse" also known as "The Big Fish Special") they carry different line ups of kayaks as well and are just as helpful as the folks in Miamisburg. http://www.kayakdayton.com/
> 
> ...


How do you transport your Coosa?...I have heard that they are too big for standard J-Hook style roof carriers 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Matulemj said:


> Ssoooo, what kind of camera is that? I've been in the hunt as of late.





yakfish said:


> Nice camera mount for the bow of the yak! What is the camera and what mount are you using with it?
> 
> Looks like a good day on the water. Nice job!


Well I used to have a Cannon Digital Elph which is a fantastic camera that my wife got me for taking with me on my fishing expeditions. Sadly it only last two years with the abuse I gave it . . it just wasn&#8217;t built for the punishment I put it through. So after going a year with just my Iphone which I prayed wouldn&#8217;t befall the same fate as the Cannon I did some research and finally pulled the trigger on a camera designed to be more applicable to the outdoors and still take quality pics. I chose the Pentax &#8211; WG-3 for a whole host of great reasons and after using it I love it even more than I thought I would. Please forgive the lengthy review below but I thought for anyone interested in a camera that&#8217;s worth the money and built to last they might benefit from my brief experience with it so far. I&#8217;ve only had it a few weeks but love it so far. 

http://www.pentaximaging.com/digital-camera/WG-3_Orange_#!product-highlights

*16 megapixels* &#8211; This thing takes a great photo with 16 megs you can Zoom-in/Enlarge photos to the max and they look real sharp.

*Wide Angel View* &#8211; This camera has a real nice wide angle that creates a great photo and makes taking pics on the water by yourself much easier to do without cutting your head or the subject matter off in the frame. 

*Controls/Options* &#8211; Extremely easy to use

*Durability* &#8211; Made for the outdoors, it&#8217;s rugged as heck!!! Waterproof to 45 feet, Shockproof, Coldproof, Dustproof, & Crushproof. I&#8217;ve not yet tested it with underwater photos though. It&#8217;s the 15th generation outdoor camera that Pentax has made and the 3rd gen since the evolution into the Optio platform so they&#8217;ve had many years in perfecting the adventure camera specs. 

*Size *&#8211; A bit bulker than my old Cannon but to beef this up with all it can withstand I didn&#8217;t expect it to look like a micro machine

*Harness* &#8211; I really liked this feature. If you look in the picture I posted you can see how I have made good use of this with a carabineer to use as a backup if the bungees were to come loose from the mount. 

*Mount* - I have it mounted on a Mini Gorilla www.Joby.com/ These mounts are amazing!! It has a detachable locking system that can remain on the camera for quick use on & off of the mount. The best feature is its flexibility to accommodate a mount just about anywhere. 

*Self Timer* &#8211; This feature is great on this camera not only does it give you sound as it counts down but on the front of the camera there are LED lights that encircle the outside of the camera lens that faces you. The LED&#8217;s light up and one at a time they go out counting down the self timer so you know when to be ready for the pic. Real great feature in low/no light.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

TRAILGATOR said:


> How do you transport your Coosa?...I have heard that they are too big for standard J-Hook style roof carriers


Hope this helps you out: :good: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=172613&page=2


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> Hope this helps you out: :good: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=172613&page=2


Reason for my question is that I currently have a set of Yakima Bowdowns for my newly acquired 20 year old 14' Wilderness Systems kayak. This kayak was given to me and am thinking about getting another kayak and the Coosa is on my list but I have heard that they won't fit on these J-Hooks because they are too fat.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Well I used to have a Cannon Digital Elph which is a fantastic camera that my wife got me for taking with me on my fishing expeditions. Sadly it only last two years with the abuse I gave it . . it just wasn&#8217;t built for the punishment I put it through. So after going a year with just my Iphone which I prayed wouldn&#8217;t befall the same fate as the Cannon I did some research and finally pulled the trigger on a camera designed to be more applicable to the outdoors and still take quality pics. I chose the Pentax &#8211; WG-3 for a whole host of great reasons and after using it I love it even more than I thought I would. Please forgive the lengthy review below but I thought for anyone interested in a camera that&#8217;s worth the money and built to last they might benefit from my brief experience with it so far. I&#8217;ve only had it a few weeks but love it so far.
> 
> http://www.pentaximaging.com/digital-camera/WG-3_Orange_#!product-highlights
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review. That is a badass camera. I just started looking at outdoor/waterproof/ruggedized cameras. Hopefully the wife will see the light and think its a good investment. Maybe I'll have to "accidentally" put one of her cheap, old point-and-shoots in the drink to show her why it is a necessary toy . That trick worked great with laundry, when we first got married, just turned one load of white clothes pink and I've never been allowed to do laundry since LOL


----------

